# Gulp 3 inch Prawns



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

last time i was out i thought i would try and target some bream and i thought the gulp 3 inch prawn might be a good plastic. 
the color was ? malting

was over some nice weedbanks and found 2 things, 1 i dont have a clue what youre supposed to do with these. they certainly dont seem to swim

2 the tails got bitten off about 3 of them . despite my not really doing much except chucking them out and slowly winding in with some twitching, i dont feel this is really how this plastic should be fished.
got a nice flattie but really wanted bream. any advice welcome

by the way some mongrel pinched my environet and had to use the old piece of sh#t, witness the result


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

They're a great SP in my opinion. When jigging them along they actually look like a banana prawn (or as close as possible) in the water. I've had alot of success in the creeks and beaches up here with them for flatties, barra, jacks and bream etc etc. (looked so good I was even tempted to take a bite myself - some of that sunstroke kicking in). Just using like a normal plastic with a big jerk and then a few small twitches added in every couple of descents to give it that flicking prawn motion and they work a treat. Just my two cents worth and I'm sure there are many other ways to fish them, hopefully all involving the SP being in the water.

Cheers,

Redman


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

try putting a small stinger hook [ trebles r good] in the back section of the prawn ..

craig


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Had the same thoughts... no much action and i struggled to get them moving the way the minnow etc did... though they still looked pretty real. I find it so hard to fish them as i lacked confidence in them a little and kept reverting to my old favorites....... though i will give them more of a go, also in the 2' versions.

Also- i assume you are rigging them head first (by the bite off pics), i have also been experimenting a little with backwards look to imitate prawn action of swiming backwards...... has anyone tried this? am i wasting my time.......

So far only fish caught were flatties, on the cracked pepper colour.

last point, per unit they tend to cost more than minnow etc as the bag count is less (say 8 vs 12, Prawn:minnow bags)

Cheers,


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

hi grinner
most of the time when you lose the tails its little tailor hitting them.
try working them a little slower
and the bream love these ones if there are real prawns around the waters that you are fishing

wayne


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I get a few fish on the 2 inch size, less tails bitten off with those - had a couple of good bream by letting then sink down tight up to pylons or under the keel of a yacht, no added action...but yeah mostly flatties love em.


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

just out of interest Kraley, what colour were your shrimps in your prize pack?

I finished 8th and won six packs if gulp shrimp, all of them nuclear chicken


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah thanks there boys, whilst they did get attacked im not sure i will persist as i dont really like the way they move thru the water. i did like the idea of a stinger in the tail, from memory there used to be a lure called a prawnstar which actually twitched but i could never get the damn thing rigged right

cheers pete


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

For bream - definitely downsize to the 2 inch version. Nuclear chicken is what I always start with - it is a good bright colour and has really worked for me with bream (and whiting also seem to hit it frequently), and for a more natural colour 'new penny' seems to work for me as a second choice.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my big flathead was caught on one of the 2' prawns on Saturday... but as Kraley says, flatties will eat anything that twitches in front of their noses..

yeah I think that some of the bigger bream did fall to these at the ABT


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

occy said:


> The winning breambo's at the ABT on Saturday were caught using these weren't they?


sure were as they got the biggest fish for the day
cheers 
wayne


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep,

i caught my 8th place winning bag on them too


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

mate as wayner said when they are getting sliced usually some fast swimming little silver beasties ,try throwing a tiny shiny slug out and see what jumps on you never know your luck


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Ive just started targeting bream on plastic. Ive caught 3 so far. 2 of them on gulp 2inch prawn in new penny and nice sizes too - 31cm and 34cm. On a mates advise I use TT 1/40th HWS #2hooks and I cast into a snag and wobble the rod tip just enough to get the plastic shaking but staying in the same spot right up on the snag. Wobble for a couple of seconds. Stop for a few more secs then repeat. Some say its worth working the rest of the water right back up to you by doing some long slow pulls and more wobbles, and sure it is but I'm always too impatient to cast to another likely looking snag so I just reel in. Sometimes I try for flattys in that water just because its faster and they or flounder will gobble them up.

Just a note, I get the get the absolute shits with the gulps tho. The amount that come out of the packet with bent tails and wont swim right is extremely frustrating. When they arent bent they are dynamite. Maybe they are ok when they dont swim just right but I dont want to waste time trying. everything I've ever heard on bream luring is finesse, finesse, finesse, and a gulp that is lop sided when descending in the water just looks like crap.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Like others have said, I'd try the 2". I've found them pretty great on Whiting around some weed beds. Trying to imatate a prawn with erratic action has worked well for me.


----------

